# Slingshot Mechanical Release With D-Loop VIDEO



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks good idea...

@1:40min looks pouch is not equally break in middle - I don't know how it effect the accuracy...

BTW, any link to get one release like that ?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Any archery supplier will have those releases.

http://www.archeryshop.com.au/c/3550/1/releases.html


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

@E-Shot - I haven't tested it at all in regards to accuracy as of yet. I probably won't even use it much because mechanical releases aren't allowed in competition.

There was another thread about mechanical releases and when I saw it I just figured I'd try to put something together. It's cheap, it works and if you play around with it a bit I bet it would be 
quite accurate.

The only real expense is the pouch.

As far as the release goes, You can find them at Dicks, Sports Authority, any archery shop, Ebay, or online.

I found one that would work fine on amazon here >> http://www.amazon.com/Tru-Fire-Patriot-Adult-Black-Release/dp/B000KKD3G8


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Interesting!


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Hi Guys i have had some bother with holding and realease,Arthur in my fingers.
I now turn the pouch to the side-works great no pain and swelling.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

How about making two rings, half the thickness of that one, and this should help you with ammo pouch center. oh you and you might want to tie the two rings together where the release grabs it.

LGD


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

@Lightgeo - thats a great idea. I'm also thinking of maybe 2 small holes in the pouch equal distances from the center with a d-loop tied in. I have to go to my archery guy this week for arrows and I'm going to see if he can work something up. The guys a master with the bows and shoots with team Martin so I'm sure he should be able to figure something out.


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

You could figure 8 the D Loop string so one loop on each side of ammo and crossed at the back of the pouch. You ould also use two loops and run them both through a small piece thin tubing like shrink tubing for the release to hold onto.


----------

